# Dayton



## Jay81 (Apr 29, 2018)

Here's the Dayton I got today at Ann Arbor. 
Looks like it's a 1941. My initial thought was to do an OA bath and I think it would bring back a lot of the paint. However upon further inspection, I see the paint flaking off in a few spots and no matter what method I use to clean it up, I'll end up with some bare spots. Seems like the paint is pretty thin. Not sure what route to take now, but would like to clean it up. Opinions?


----------



## buickmike (Apr 29, 2018)

Always. nice to see the tank survive the ravages of time. The paint as you say is only left as a reminder of what style it once had.


----------



## ADVHOG (Apr 29, 2018)

Very nice long tank!

I would try the OA bath, it might surprise you...


----------



## rickyd (Apr 29, 2018)

What a dilemma, gorgeous bike, whatever go slow.


----------



## stezell (Apr 29, 2018)

I don't know about the wood bleach man, if there's any rust under that paint it's coming off, I know. I would gently clean it and wipe down with boiled linseed oil, but it's totally up to you. Cool bike no matter what 
Sean


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Apr 29, 2018)

OA and oil should be fine 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 29, 2018)

Nice score. Whatever you decide to do you will have a nice patina ride. Should it ever seem too dark or patinated for you you can offset that with some cream white or white wall tires, they can make the whole thing pop a bit for you. Another contrast is a seat redo if you choose, in a flat distressed leather, again it can offset the tank and metal parts for a pop. Just some thoughts. Good luck!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Super Cool!
I think that bike is Post War 46 to 48 by the big seat post clamp.
Just based on pics and observations.
@cds2323 let us know what you think please.


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 30, 2018)

If you cant decide, you could just send it to me.ill put tubes in it and ride it.just a thought.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 30, 2018)

Great bike! A 20 minute [and no more] warm, not hot, bath in Oxalic Acid would do wonders for that paint without giving the Ox time to creep under that loose paint. The paint that has peeled up is going to come off in cleaning anyway, The acid won't have time to lift anymore of it.
I think 20 minutes in the acid, followed by a light cleaning with a mild liquid dish detergent in a bucket of warm water and then rinsed with fresh. Let dry and immediately wax with your favorite paste wax.   Then post pictures of it!  I show the below fenders as an example of Oxalic Acid. They were off a 48 Huffman and were soaked overnight,[that I don't recommend if the paint is loose like yours].


----------



## Jay81 (May 16, 2018)

Finally had time today to get to work on this crusty Dayton. Had to bust out the propane torch even though I sprayed everything down with Kroil when I got it. The Kroil definitely helped though. Only broke one rear fender bolt and the strap for the brake arm. 
Now that it's apart, I'm going to try the tinker's idea of the warm 20 minute OA bath when I have time, and see what happens. 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

This chain has a couple stiff links. Actually all but 3 or 4 are frozen. Time for a new chain!



 

 

 

 

Pulled the crank assembly and I was shocked that it was so clean inside! 
Don't know exactly what color this is, sort of yellowish green. Maybe chartreuse? Idk but it's an unusual color.


----------



## Hammer (May 17, 2018)

I'm anxious to see what the OA bath will do for this bike, I really enjoy seeing the results when others have done the OA bath to their bikes, I have a few bags I got off Amazon I dont have a bike to try it on yet but it amazed me what it done to a few Structo, Buddy L and Tonka trucks I picked up at the flea market! Will be following this clean up!

Aaron


----------



## Oldnut (May 17, 2018)

Sweet bike glad you got it


----------



## Hammer (May 18, 2018)

The paint on the fork assembly where it was inside of the head tube looks like new paint as well, and I'm with you it's like an egg nogg looking yellow creamy color as nasty as that sounded

Aaron


----------



## SKPC (May 18, 2018)

Cool bike!  It shows it's historical past very well..


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 18, 2018)

Jay81 said:


> Here's the Dayton I got today at Ann Arbor.
> Looks like it's a 1941. My initial thought was to do an OA bath and I think it would bring back a lot of the paint. However upon further inspection, I see the paint flaking off in a few spots and no matter what method I use to clean it up, I'll end up with some bare spots. Seems like the paint is pretty thin. Not sure what route to take now, but would like to clean it up. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 797782 View attachment 797783 View attachment 797785 View attachment 797786 View attachment 797787 View attachment 797788 View attachment 797789 View attachment 797790 View attachment 797791 View attachment 797792 View attachment 797793 View attachment 797794 View attachment 797795 View attachment 797799 View attachment 797803 View attachment 797805 View attachment 797806 View attachment 797807 View attachment 797809




Lot of times more than other the Red comes out pink or a shade of pink with those baths 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jay81 (May 19, 2018)

Made a little more progress today. Did a 20 minute warm OA bath, as @the tinker recommended. So far I've only done the parts shown here. This is what they looked like when I took them out of the OA bath and washed them off. It did not seem to hurt the paint at all. The bare spots on the tank were already there, and the red was already faded on the fork and fender. 
After these pics were taken I hit the parts with some WD40 and 0000 steel wool to get a little more rust off, and then some wax. Didn't get any more pics after the final treatments because it started raining.


----------

